# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  Hard Reset Samsung Galaxy SPICA (GT-I5700)

## gsm_bouali

** 
je voudrais faire partager a la communautée ce beau tuto qui explique comment faire 
un Hard Reset ) .  *Samsung Galaxy SPICA GT-I5700*   
il viens de me depanner  :Smile:  et est parfaitement fonctionnel , par contre j'ai pas testé le HR via le clavier  ATTENTION  : cela efface la carte SIM (me suis fais avoir)  
    * Touche volume bas  (1      * Touche appel (2      * Bouton Power (3
    * Attendre le message “redémarrage…”       * Attendre l’icone attention (triangle rouge      * Touche  Menu (4)
    * Attendre le redémarrage…       
Celle ci  testé 100%100 : 
Une autre solution consisterai à  composer un code sur le clavier téléphonique, (je l’ai testé sur mon Galaxy et ça marche) 
    * Avant de faire quoi que ce soit faite une sauvegarde de votre mobile
    * Ensuite il faudra déjà ôté votre carte Sim ainsi que votre carte mémoire .
    * Enfin sur le dialer ( le clavier Virtuel ) saisissez la manipulation suivante : 
*2767*3855# 
et voila le tour est jouer, le voila revenu à l’état d’origine   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## راشدعلي

مافهمت شي

----------


## ahmed nabil

> ** 
> je voudrais faire partager a la communautée ce beau tuto qui explique comment faire 
> un Hard Reset ) .  *Samsung Galaxy SPICA GT-I5700*   
> il viens de me depanner  et est parfaitement fonctionnel , par contre j'ai pas testé le HR via le clavier  ATTENTION  : cela efface la carte SIM (me suis fais avoir)  
>     * Touche volume bas  (1      * Touche appel (2      * Bouton Power (3
>     * Attendre le message “redémarrage…”       * Attendre l’icone attention (triangle rouge      * Touche  Menu (4)
>     * Attendre le redémarrage…       
> Celle ci  testé 100%100 : 
> Une autre solution consisterai à  composer un code sur le clavier téléphonique, (je l’ai testé sur mon Galaxy et ça marche) 
> ...

 مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## saadi

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## saadi

aya bn8

----------


## hameed atiah

ألف شكر بارك الله بيك

----------


## moh0677

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

